# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 19



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy  

Sending you lots of    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

morning ladies

thought i would be one of the first to post this time!!!!

well its a wet miserable day here in shrewsbury!!!

emsy x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning emsy
not bad here it looks like it had rained but it smells fresh  
i am off to my mums today i will check in later have a good day Lady's


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornign Ladies, 

Hope that you are all well. It's very humid here also !!! Walking to work nearly killed me - heat exhaustion !!!

Good to see you back Katie - hope that you are feeling ok. I bet you haven't put on that much darling !!!! Mind you I haven't been near any scales for a while - I probably have as well.

What else - well work is busy and being back certainly gives me some focus to my days - but I would much prefer to be at home !!!!

Speak soom,

Love to everyone 

Shon x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Horrible day here... 

Katie - i know what you mean about the weight gain as i said yesterday i put on 10lb and that was just in 2 weeks  You will have to give me updates... I think i might have a blast next week if AF doesn't show.

Shon - Yey! Look at your ticker  I was meant to ask how come your scan is so far away? Thought you get your 1st about 2 weeks after bfp?

Emsie - Morning hun.. Hope your ok.. What are you going to do for work now or are you just going to be the lady of leisure?

Lou - Hope your well? Are you having a lie in?

Any of you read the big red "Are you considering becoming a egg donor?" thing at teh top of the forum? Sad story hey? It has made me feel good about the whole donation thing now though but made me think of my poor receiptant who's sitting awaiting around for my AF must be killing her .


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Yeah I read it...... Very sad.
> 
> Il let you know next tuesday how much i have lost in the first week.


I think your'll loose 10lbs


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Im hoping i lose a stone! in a day!


  I could do with that i tell ya! If my AF isn't here next week i'm joining you, So Mrs AF are you listening.. Something good is going to happen to me in 2 weeks time (that i'll be thin) So if you want to pee me off and come and make me bloated and feel even more chubbs then you best show your face..  Wonder if that will work? 

I'm off up to the bank now, So catch you's later.xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well its raining here! 

Not nice at all, How are you all today.... *Katie*.. Good luck with your diet.... I bet you lose a stone by next week!!! I am going to the gym in a mo, but I will give it a couple of months if nothing comes off then I will be knocking your door for the number! I see your hoping to start in October hun.... Is that after your hoilday??

Nicole... As soon as I logged on I went straight to the 'considering becoming an egg donor?' Read the story, it breaks my heart that some ladies wait so long for just a chance...I spoke to my friend about it the other week, and she is 23 and had a son 7 months ago, and doesnt want anymore.... She was very interested about donating her eggs, so she is going to find out about it now... So I think she is great!!! I hope she does as she would make someone so happy!

Hello to all!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Gym was closed!!! Air con wasnt working,   Should be fixed tomorrow.... Wish I had taken my swimming things...



KatieD said:


> You come knocking on my door! You'll not see me stood there tho Nat cos Il be sooooooo skinny!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Afternoon girls, you have been chatty a new thread  

Katie good luck with the diet hun I am sure you will slim down very soon, I am the same weight as when I started although feeling very bloated but weighed myself and not changed which I am quite happy about although I needed to loose about a stone before I started tx but will worry about that some other time.

Well it is     here can't wait to jet off Friday night for some  

So how are we all?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am fine thanks Katie my clothes are on the line and I am leaving them there for Dh to go and get them when he gets home.  I am feeling normal well as normal as I can today, the house needs cleaning and so I am tempted to get it done before we go away but so far resisting the temptation.  I have started reading My Best friends Girl that Natalie recommended fab book and keeping my mind busy


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am ok Lou, p*** off about the gym but hay ho... Will have to go tomorrow... Have got to brave this cr*ppy weather (again) in a mo and go to the bank! 

Are you goin to text us your result when your away?? Or are you going to leave us in surspence!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie, I will text you and you can let the girls know, if thats ok? that's if I test not sure I dare      

Poor you having to brave the weather I am glad to be inside although going out later for dinner at MIL's but that will be worth it


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I will be waiting for your BFP! I am up super early so dont worry about time difference! I cant wait... Are you taking a test with you?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bulgaria is 2 hours in front, the clinic gave me 2 tests to take away and my SIL flew out there yesterday from Ireland and so meeting them when we get there and she has bought me 2 tests so no need for me to buy any, I feel strange compared to last time in my mind I mean last time I couldn' wait to test but this time I really don't want too, I guess cause last time I got the BFN I want to ward any signs of that off again


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I am happy to post it to you when I have read it hun


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon chica's - No wonder I didin't have many email alerts in my inbox, there was a whole new thread!

It's raining and miserable here too.... 

Lou I'm so jealous of your holiday, I could do with lounging in the sun and not much else! My best friends girl is such a good book, I had cried by the end of page 2, have you blubbed yet or was I just being an emotional freak?  When Im hormonal I can be super emotional I'm so   to admit it but I once cried over a cruelty to donkeys advert!!!!  Obviuosly they are sad but to cry............

Nat - At what point in the book did you cry?  So no gym for you today then, I'm sure you'll get enough exercise with your 2 dog's, this weather does not inspire me to walk mine though!

Katie - 2 stone   oh my god looks like I got it all to come, remind me what drugs were you doing?  How's the lipolite stuff going what exactly are you eating? I was cracked up over 'af you slaaaaaag' when you typed it did it have an east-end gangster sort of accent to go with it? 

Nicole - I think starting a diet is exactly the way to make 'AF the slaaaag' to show up!  As you'll be craving crisps, chocs, coke etc surley she won't be able to stand by and watch you nibble on jackets and fruit - Impossible!

Veng - I hope you have a nice day at your mum's, my mum and dad are sunning themsleves in zante at the mo so I had my lil brother (26yrs) around for dinner as he still lives at home!!! He's got it far too good there, he's moved out twice but always ends up back there! She even packs for him when he goes on holiday 

Emsy how long till you leave your job?

Im completely qualified in first aid now ladies - just thought you'd all like to know!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon Again Ladies..

Lou - Yeah i'll too be waiting for Nat to come on and tell us of your BFP.

Katie - Are the shakes horrible? Do you have the chicken soup? I love chicken soup but not sure about powered soup  

Hayley - Afternoon hun, Glad your course went well.. Congrats on the first aid cert..   The Witch will surely show up now!! There's no way as you said she'll let be become skinny  

No-one heard off Vikki?... I'm going to guess her AF still has not showed.. 

Nat - Bummer about the gym hun Especially as you were raring to go.

I'm sitting here looking at the hoover waiting to do it.. I have carried it up so i suppose i should make a move on it.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - I can always find a few things to do rather then hoover...........
- making a cup of tea
- catching up on ff
- posting on ff
  the list goes on......................


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

oh no i'm doing suprecur and menopur too  my ass seriuosly doesnt need to get any bigger!!!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all!!!!

JAG.... I cried just about all the way through!! It was a great book.... Have you read her other one?? Marchmellows for breakfast. I wont say to much about My best friends girl! But I loved it....

Well just been out to the town and bought a new top, just a t shirt thing... And a really nice necklace... £3 in the sale in New look!

http://www.specsavers.co.uk/glasses/designer-glasses/missoni-18 Thats one of the pairs of glasses I bought yesterday, i cant find the other once on there! What do you think.. I have made them into sunglasses!

/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Found them.... http://www.specsavers.co.uk/glasses/designer-glasses/osiris-546

Do you like??

/links


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Advice - Do you think I should complain? 
I won a ciema ticket from diet coke (it was a text the number jobbie on the back of the bottle) and it took me ages to put my winning code into the website as it had crashed or was undergoing maintenence - I finally received it today and it expires in 2 days!!! So annoying!

Nat - I love the glasses hun, I wanna go get some new ones now, especially some sunnies - I had some made into sunnies ages ago when I got a bogof but they look too small on my face so I feel stupid wearing them!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - Glasses look nice hun... My friend has a pair like that.. infact i think they may well be them. £3 bargain   (on the necklace not the glasses   )

Ive Hoovered 1 floor and now having a rest with a Apple..  

I'm really struggling with the water i dont know how i'm gonna cope! I brought 6 1.5Ltrs Bottles in Tesco Sunday and i haven't even finished 1 bottle yet... I think 1 more glass and it will be gone.. It's horrible.. I feel like my throat closes when i go to drink it  

Hayley - Hahahah! Whats the point in that? yeah i'd call them but saying that the phone call will probably cost the price of the ticket


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

What a cheak JAG! Out of date when you got them, I would complain!

Thanks, I love wearing my glasses... I now have a blue pair, Pink pair, Black/Yellow and a orange pair.   And I also have some ssssssssooooooooo exspensive Chanel sunglasses (the huge ones) That I cant wear because I cant see anything... I bought them for when I got contacts, but turns out I cant wear them for that long! Honestly it feels like something scratching my eyes!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Right, i'm off again.. Moving down the floor 2 and then finally bottom where i best put my spuds in


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nat - I haven't read marshmellow for breakfast yet, is it as good as the other?  were your glasses on bogof offer?

Nicole - Good girl nearly finishing a bottle of water, keep it real cold and maybe but real slices of lemon and lime into and maybe a squeeze of each and some ice


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Lady's  
Nat love the glasses  
i wish my af would hurry up  
its been raining all day  
i love shopping and getting things in the sale  
Ive put my spuds in the oven   we having baked potato steak and corn on the cob  
Hayley well done getting your first aid cert


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls
spoke to the consultant today got to go in for a scan on friday its not looking good , may have to postpone if scans no good as i may have to go on the pill for 21 days, break, bleed, then go on the pill again for another 21 days! then start tx im looking at starting around october time!
just wish my af would hurry up cos if its to late im not going on holiday( iknow i sound selfish) next yr 
anyway hope your all doing good xxx
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Bye Nicole!

JAG, Yep BOGOF! And I got a free eye test as I got sent a voucher throught the post! Also doing free reactor lences, but you cant have both offers!  

Vikki... I am so sory hun, I hope AF arrives soon!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vikki - Oh Hun.. I hope it doesn't come to cancelling... COME ON AF!!

Veng - I too am having jackets & corn.. I am adding a black pepper chicken today as i don't think i'll cope on just a jacket and salad today  

Hayley - YUK! That would be even worse   I have it Ice cold from the fridge with ice too. I just don't like water plain and simple really i suppose i might get used to it.. Still craving the Cola but there isn't nothing else in the house so i have no choice but to drink the water


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Aww nat you should have got them in my specsavers would have given u discount   and reaction lenses are for old people so glad you went for 241

vikki im giving you af right now!!!!!

lou hope ur resting hunni

girls wot book u on about?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Kelly,
  How is stimming going?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hiya nicole 
stimming is ok i guess i just had a   at dh dont know why really 

ive sent af to you too huni


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Love the glassed Nat, and the sunglasses pair will be really useful!

Vikki         little AF dance for you x

Nicole I know what you mean about the water I am the same   but needs must and it gets a bit easier to get more in each day, the weeing every 20 mins is worse!

Veng hmm love corn on the cob, we had chicken and corn on the cob tonight too  

Hayley, congratulations on getting your first aid  

Katie hope your first day of shakes has gone well, this time next week you will be on your way to being super skinny, I must admit I daren't weigh myself since starting tx but I must have piled quite a lot on as I have had to go out and buy some stretchy trousers to fit in  

Kelly how are you? Have you started stims yet? x

Hi to anyone I have missed (and I will have done my head is like mush at to mo!)

Well not done much today ate loads of Brazil nuts & chicken, Drank more water than they have in the lake district and must have drink half a cow   Oh and I have had my bottle on none stop now for 24hrs, so fingers crossed a few more follies will have grown by tomorrow


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks girls    i just hope the recepient is willing to wait that long   other wise thats going to mean waiting to be matched again 
vik


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly - It's called my best friend's girl and is really good but I can't remember who it's by as Ive lent my copy on but I'm sure Nat will know! Although if your feeling emotional it may not be the best thing to be reading as it's very sad in places but has lots of feel good stuff too!

Lisa - I hope that your follies get growing hun, heres a little 'grow follies grow' dance [fly]   *GFG - GFG - GFG *   [/fly]

Vikki - You must be sooo frustrated waiting hun, I hope she really hurrys up for you


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Kelly its by Dorothy Koomson, I have just ordered it from Amazon for 1p + 2.95 p+p, I couldn't resist after reading all the good reports on here!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

k well i will get it too and read it togther lol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for that Lisa, I can go and order Marshmallow for breakfast now 

Do any of you girls know if I want to be signed off for ec and the week that follows do I get the consultant to do it at the hospital or do I need to go to my own gp?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Im not sure Hayley, I have heard some say the cons has signed them of and others their GP. I am lucky enough to not be working at the moment I am a full time housewife . Sorry I can't be much help I am sure one of the other girls will know x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I will defo post the book I also have the Marshmallow for Breakfast one I will send that too but won't be until I have read them both, I will let you know when I get back then you can pm me your address xxx

Natalie love the glasses hun very stylish

Vikki hope AF shows her face for you soon here is a dance                

Morning to you all 

Well its still miserable here, Dh woke me up this morning so I am going to go in the shower in a moment and then go into town and get my nails done for my hols xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie don't worry not going to rush around, just go and get my nails done then back home honey


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I' here Katie!!! Just got online!

Hows you??

Lou... I love having my nails done!!!

Hello to all! xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Working!   On joy! I cant imagine not eating!!!! How long are you on this diet for??


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Lou, I have just had my nails done too, I have them done every three weeks, love having them done I find it relaxing and theraputic. 

I have had my scan this morning and I now have 8 follies!! I am not getting too excited though as they still have to grow and each hope each one has an egg, my Menopur has now been upped to the maximum of 450 daily, so hopefully will do the trick. I am still drinking plenty of water and milk and eating protien, can't do any more now other than wait.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WWWHOOOOO!!! Thats amazing 8 follies!!!    When I was put on 450iu my ovaries went mad! So I am sure you will have a few more by your next scan!!! When your EC hun?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

My nails are naturally horrible! Hence why I have false ones... Have done for year! 

I am tired! Boobs are realy aching today... Must mean AF is on her way! I am due on Friday (thats going on a 28 day cycle) but with the IVF who knows!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

The haven't told me when EC will be yet   But I am imagning that Monday will probably be the day as I have been on stimms for 10 days already. I am sure there must be a time limit on how long you can stimm for? 

Oh sore boobs   you poor pair. Strange just one hurting though Katie?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

One boob hurting MMM how strange! 

Lisa.. I stimmed for 11 days for my first cycle and 13 for my last... You can only stim for a max of 18 day! its to dangous otherwise....


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Nat, they might leave me longer then as 18 days is next Thursday, I will ask on Friday.


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

how r u all?

well ive just eatena subway and cookie and feel totally guilty now!!!! as i went out for food last nite and had beautiful meal followed by creme brulee!!!!!

emsy x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

mmmm Subway!!! Love it!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I love subways, and I am always really greedy and have the full one


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Littlelambxx said:


> I love subways, and I am always really greedy and have the full one


Me too!! 

Right ladies be back later as I am going out to see about a tattoo! And need to get my winning (millions  ) lotto ticket! 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh you have just reminded me its Wednesday, will get my winning ticket online now. Looks like we will be sharing the Jackpot


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I have worked it out, thats 830,000 each, that would be nice


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies...

  Looks like i missed you all.  

Lisa - Glad todays' scan was better.. Like Nat says hopefully your poor ovaries will go into overdrive  

Katie - I too have nice nails but only this morning snapped one so now i look silly!  

I was really naughty this morning and had a Mc Donlads breakfast! I told you's i have NO will power whats so ever!   No tea for me now    

Well AF's official day today and i was sure i 'felt' something earlier and rushed to the loo but nope i was imagining it.. Well it was that goosh you sometimes get (Katie i know you've said it before) But certainly not AF.. I knew it wouldn't be but i can dream...  
I think she's about 2.5 weeks away, I haven't even done the OV test today because they are absolute pants!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

watn1 said:


> Well AF's official day today and i was sure i 'felt' something earlier and rushed to the loo but nope i was imagining it.. Well it was that goosh you sometimes get (Katie i know you've said it before) But certainly not AF.. I


Could that be a sign of ovulation??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - yeah i think it might be.. Turned a little clear but as we had some loving last night could be aftermath.. YUK! Sorry girls   

Katie - Clinic basically said they have no idea untill my follies start to grow hopefully next Friday i should know a little more. Your diet will be worth it hun... Loosing weight is much better then a Mc D's (i wish i could take my own advice)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Was it some real loving?! Doing it to Lets get it on by Marvin Gaye?!!


Ooohhh Yes (in the churchill dog voice)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> i hope he wasnt wagging his tail like the churchill dog!!!!!


   Don't all men? With their tounge hanging out also   Maybe just mine..  

My 2 dogs are going absolute cracker in the kitchen.. Must go see what they are up to & give them a slap... I'm only joking before anyone calls RSPCA on me  I'll just give them 'THE EYE'


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

KatieD said:


> I give Scott the eye all the time! Its probably the only part of my body that i have been giving him lately!


LOL Katie.. IVF take the passion out of a marriage doesnt it!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Katie.. Chat soon xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening blossoms!

Mcdonlds, 'loving', false nails, boobs..... I miss all the juicy conversations !  Well after my monstrous weekend of junk food (I also had a big mac meal sunday Nicole, there was just no stopping me!) I have been to Tesco's and stocked up on healthy food and just had a lovely 'ready meal' with lamb meatballs in a spicy tomato sauce and a potato and chick pea mash (DP is away so no need to cook!) 

My fridge is full of milk, cheese's and yoghurts in preperation of starting tx TOMORROW...............Ahhhhhhhhh, It's very nearly here! I also got some brazil nuts, I so should know this as you have all posted about it so many times but have forgotten  do you eat brazils, and drink pineapple juice from starting DR and when do you use your hot water bottle? 

Well I've programme planned, love ya bum with trinny and susanna tonight - seeing as mine's about need it's very own 'wide load' sticker on according to all your horror stories of weight gain !

Nicole - Any more AF twinges or just more sex wee  ? Why does it always come out when you least expect it?  I have no idea how I haven't fallen pregnant so far it seems to stay in me for ages and then when your working to work or at the gym....... Oppps was that TMI?

Katie - Good girl, 2 days of sticking to your diet, have you seen that skinny water they sell in Tesco's (pomegarnite flavoured), it's meant to help you lose weight my friend told me about it today and she reckons she's seen a difference since she started using it! Mrs cruise queen have you ever done a weekend mini one? My friend wants me to organise one for her hen-do, they are about £200 and you can leave from southampton and either go to amsterdam or france! Any suggestions? 

Nat - What Tattoo are you thinking of getting and where on your body?  I've got a black hibiscus flower and some swirls on the bottom of my back on the right hand side, I want it extended so it creeps up my side with lots of little flowers, more swirls and maybe some butterflies but Im such a woss .....they blo**y hurt!

Lisa - Glad to read you have more follies today, hope you got lots more to come!

Emsy - Don't worry about a eating subway, if you only knew what crap i've consumed since last Thursday you would feel so much better!!  

Hello - veng, kelly, vikki hope you lovelies are ok x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Dear ladies... I have so much to look forward to hey with the IVf & marriage?   May aswell run for the hills now.

Hayley -   Sex Wee... i love it   (the term not the actual problem)

The first week i was Dr-ing i was into passionate rendezvous all the while but 2nd week with the bad heads and AF not so much and even maybe a week later after treatment had been cancelled neither of us were too keene.. Gone back to normal though now... Untill Round 2 starts  & then DP reckons no loving untill 12 week scan and none at all after 20 weeks.. (he says it's a man thing.. Winky   being too close to the baby)   

Ok, Now i need some advice.. 1 of my friends have just called me and told me about a job in the her office which she thinks i will love.. (She know's i have been feeling a little lonely working from home) She doesn't know about my IVF as i don't know her that well (from a friend of a friend kind of thing) Now, I am seriously considering taking a break from my ebay and getting myself out there as i really enjoyed going and doing some training for DP and being around people all day and realised how much infact i was missing it.

Now i don't know what to do   Her boss has been after me to work there for ages! Now if i start they want it to be Monday, Meaning in 3ish weeks time i'll start treatment and in 5ish weeks time i am going to have to tell them i need time off for EC etc... Hummm... I'm not bothered about them wanting rid of me if the treatment works 1st time as at least it will just give me something to do for 3 months.. What do you's think?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ooooh hun how exciting!!!  I would go for it, maybe not tell them why you need time off and just fake a nasty case of systitis that lasts a few days/weeks , if it doesn't work out by the sounds of thing you will still have your ebay thing to rely on so what have you got to lose?  What does the job entail? x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't really have nothing to loose which is why it's so appealing.. It's only in an estate agent as a Lettings Manager and as you can imagine at the minute they are snowed under with applicants looking for houses etc and only have 1 Lettings manager at present.. They are also opening a new branch in Oct which he has said I would go into Run the Lettings dept.. Not sure i would want this but who knows how long i'll be on this IVF game for... I know i'll get a sick note from my GP so not too worried about the 2 weeks off.. Maybe about scans as i'd be working 8am-6pm so god know's how i'll get out to go to them...


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Just go for it and worry about scan apt's later, you'll prob be so good at your job they won't mind a few days off anyway  you might find your clinic/hospital offers a really early or really late apt for scans, give them a ring tomoro to ask as that would make your decision easier to make if you knew weren't going to be a problem!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Sex wee thats one of the funniest things I've heard!!  Love it!!   Only one more sleep for you Hayley, how exciting 

Thats a really tricky one Nicole, it sounds like a fab oppurtunity and the 2 ww will easily be covered by a sick note, it's just the scans. I hope your clinic do really early mornings, then it will just perfect. What do you do on Ebay? I have been thinking about starting something on Ebay, but I can't think what?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou im so rude, I missed you out  hows you hun? Leaving puddles of puppy wee round the house in excitement for your holiday?


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls 
        hope you are all ok
                                i've just come back from the pics, been to see mumma mia it was fantastic well worth going to see it if you get a chance.
                                    luv mariexxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hayley i love that term i use it quite often   i know what u mean about it just leaking at stupid times, or when u have light coloured trousers on


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

evening Lady's  
hay Nicole i would go for the job  
hi Hayley how are you Hun 
Marie i went to see mumma mia and loved it i went with girl friends as i knew hubby would hate it he hates musical but i loved it  
evening Kelly  

OK so AF is not here    iam on CD 35 its the latest it has ever been Gr


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw Katie   I hate days like that   I am going out in a minute, but i can tell you the only (and worst) joke I can remember! You probably know it but its worth a try  

Whats brown and sticky?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

A stick!! Sorry i know its crap but it was worth a try! Speak to you later x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont know what is orange and sounds like a parrot?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh dear!!!  

Be back later lovelies as I have to met a friend and her baby! 

I will try not to break down.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie sorry for leaving you yesterday but I am going to be going away so was trying to break you into not having me around    

Natalie - I too love having my nails done, I have had a fancy pink design on them this time too, been and had my waxing done this morning and now ready for my hols tomorrow    Oh what tattoo are you having?  I have a rose and a dolphin

Littlelamb 8 follies is fab hun  

Nicole I see you have been enjoying your loving whilst I have been away    I had a letter telling me I couldn't have any until we find out the outcome, not sure why that is and we got carried away the other night but DH remembered just in time  

Hayley yes getting excited about hols, thanks hun. All packed now and raring to go 

Marie I agree Mamma Mia is fab isn't it

Katie sending you a big hug to cheer you up honey    

Sorry to anyone I may have missed doesn't mean I am not thinking of you.

AAM: Well I did a test this morning to check to see if the trigger has gone and it was negative so it has gone, just pray the next one I do is a +        Feeling a little teary, looking forward to hols so much but also know it means one day closer to D-day when I find out how the rest of my life will work out .  Strange as with going away I have packed pregnancy test and also pads and tampax incase of a -tive, just have to be prepared as no corner shops like in Britain.  

Well I am really going to miss you all, I hope you all have a great time whilst I am away and that all your wishes come true


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am back on 23rd August back at work the day after Bank Holiday Monday think thats 26th August


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Katie this may not cheer you up hun, but ive just ready todays entry in your diary and you made me cry!!! 

The part about what your dh said about carrying a baby is soooo true! it just goes to show that we here (FF) are the only ones who know what we are going through without having to actually say it! Im so proud and glad that your gearing up for your next cylce and i wish you well huni! 

Im always actually thinking of each and everyone one of you and the fact we are helping other woman have their dream just topps it all off!!

Im having a  day and im glad i found you love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha ha,  a carrot!! Thats equally as bad as mine, funny though! 

Katie, positive thinking like yours will take you far, good for you. You deserve your holiday to have a relax before you start again, you will get your positive  

Kelly, your post has just brought it home to me again that, hopefully a couple in a much worse postion than me could get their dream even if I don't. It's really important to me that's why I will donate all my eggs if I don't get enough, as I am so fortunate to have my boys and I cannot even begin to imagine how distressing this tx would be if I didn't have them   I sometimes feel selfish that I am having treatment thats why it means so much to me to try and help another couple. My heart goes out to all you ladies who are trying for your first child and I hope and pray that each and every one of your achieve your dreams x 

Lou I hope you have a fantastic holiday and I will be waiting to hear your news when you come home xx

Veng, any sign of AF?

Nicole, Nat, Hayley, Emsy & anyone I've missed, how are you? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie  for your appointment honey

If I don't get on here tomorrow have a good couple of weeks girls


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls how you all doing 
lou enjoy your hols an make sure you rest up an   you get a BFP hun xx
me im feeling sick achy an tired all the time feel like all the pg signs but obviously im not just think my bodies trying to torment me!! 
going for my scan on monday now thought i`d see how the weekend goes MAYBE i might even get my AF lol not !! 
katie hun   
vikxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

evening Lady's 
have a fab holiday Lou lots of baby dust for you Hun 

i am still waiting for my AF   can you believe it my daughter today has just started poor girl she's only 12 

hi Katie,Nat,Nicole.Hayley,Lisa,Kelly,Marie,Emsy,Vikki,Shon and hi to anyone Ive missed 

oh oh i get my new puppy tomorrow


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

veng, you never know your af may be here soon, you know what they say about girls bein together snd their cycles tie up with each other


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

yes your right Kelly my mum and me and my sister when living together all had AF at the same time 

how are you today Hun we are having thunder and lightning tonight


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

im ok thanks hun, oooo i love thunder and lightning my washin is still out on the line, gonna make dh go and get it


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Girls,

Veng oh your poor DD, is she ok with it or a bit upset?  We ended up with the loveliest of weather today so no rain here - enjoy your thunder and lightening (Kelly I like it too!) x

Lou - Have an amazing holiday, relax, have fun, enjoy it and lots of     that you get your BFP! x

Nat - How did your day turn out? I hope it wasn't as hard as you were expecting? 

Katie - I had a read of your diary and 'wow wee missus', you should be soooo proud of yourself, I only hope that in your shoes I can be that positive  

Lisa - When's your next apt hun?

Vikki - Hope your ok?

Nicole - So have you made a decision about the job offer yet?

Well girls I am now officially DR'ing! I did my 1st jab at 7.30 tonight and it went fine, stung a bit and itched lots for ahile after but it's all done - woo hoo!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Well done on your jab Hayley, they aren't too bad are they   You are on your journey now good luck x

I love the thunder & lightning too, as long as I am cosy inside. Its not too bad here, we will probably get tomorrow  

Veng I started with the dreaded witch at 9/10, started at 9 then had nothing again for about 3 months by that time I was 10, so I can sympathsize with you DD x

It's my next scan tomorrow so I hope my little follies have grown, I will let you know when I get home x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's  

Lisa lots of luck on your scan lets hope theres lots of lovely follies growing


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

veng..how u doing hun?

watn1-looking forward to weekend?

katie, kelly, JAG, and everone esle u ok?

im of work today cudnt face it today awful isnt it  but me and dp are so stressed finacially ive taken day of to sort our mortage out 

emsy x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Lovlies!

Cant be long, I have to go out again today!!  Yesterday was ok... My friends baby was lovely had lots of cuddles... It was lovely being round a baby... My friend is doing well.. Then later on a couple of her friends came round, I know then just by going to scholl with them (year below me) Anyway one had 3 children and the other had 2... Both 23! The one with 3, here oldest is 6! Youngest 3... Anyway they were all nightmares...  

Having a cahat about things.. Like hoildays and bits.. Then the one with 3 kids piped up with I want another baby! Saying she is going to try and fall pregnant next August and then she will have the baby by the time her youngest is at school. Nice to plan things like that isnt it! 

They went, all 6 kids and 2 adluts in a little ford fiester! Then I left feeling a bit defeated about not being pregnant... Nothing new there really. 

Hope your all well, have a fab weekend everyone... I am going to Covent garden tomorrow meeting my cycle buddies (Autumn Angels) from last year again.. We are having lunch and a few drinks. So really looking forward to that!

Wouldnt it be fun if we could all get together!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie

Yes they are I'm afraid... My friend unfotunatly found out she was pregnant a week after leaving her job... She left because of huge problems with a person that worked there. She left in a rush and and didnt have another job, so being pregnant she didnt find a prem job... So she is getting MAT pay from the goverment..... She is going to go back to work next month... 

The others are right scrougers!!! God it annoys me! They have a house, brand new car and hundreds of pound a week! Alright for some.

Right I have to go now!  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Katie/Nat Its just not fair is it? You can't help but get cross and upset when it's done deliberately knowing that things will be pretty much handed on a plate  

Nat I can't believe 8 people got in the car, apart from it seeming a very tight fit ,its so dangerous  

Emsy, hope you get sorted out today, and don't let it get you too stressed, things always work out in the end  

Veng 

       little AF dance for you.

Nicole how are you, have you made any decisions on the job yet?  


Hayley how are you feeling? Hope you aren't having any side effects x

Kelly, hows you is it nearly scan time?

Shon, hope you are keeping well? x

Vikki, hows things xx

Hello & love to anyone I've missed xxx

Well I have been for my scan today and I have 7 on the left & 4 on the right, so things are looking much better   They still have to grow a bit more, so I have to carry on stimming and go back tomorrow. It's looking like Monday or Tuesday for EC, I am so excited but still trying to stay grounded just in case I don't get the 8. I have signed today to donate all my eggs if I don't make the 8. I just hope and pray that each follies gets to a good size with an egg in each one


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

My books just arrived, My best friends girl, I can't wait to get started   Oh I forgot to mention that I have been a big wuss and booked a GA for my EC !!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I bet you are   My friend did a similar diet a few years ago, she said that by day 3 you stop feeling hungry, so I you can stick it out a bit longer you should be OK   It worked for her she lost 8 and a half stone, so keep going it will be worth it xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats flown by didn't realise it had been that long   Everytime you think of cheese think of it being covered in green mold and covered in pubic hair, sounds odd I know but it might help to put you off  Thats one of Paul mcKennas weight loss tips, anythings worth ago if it makes it easier


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha Ha,  You must be starving you poor thing


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya girls

Hayley well done on your jab huni, you will find the time flys by now  

Katie hope your feeling a lot better sweetie  

Littlelamb im ok thank you only the weekend to go before my follie scan. Glad you feel better about your scan EC will be here before you know it!!   

Veng, emsy, nat, nicole vikki and everyone else ive missed    

Ok so just an update Shon is in hospital with OHSS, she went in as she was having some spotting, they did a scan one embie has stuck but they noticed OHSS was servere so they have kept her in. Her PMA has vanished and she is just worrying that embie will dissapear! I will keep you updated and hope we can all send her


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Shon I am thinking of you hun!!!!    I am praying that everything is ok    

Natalie xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
i am up way too early 
thinking of you shon lots of (((sticky vibes)))
still waiting for AF  i got my puppy yesterday and she is so cute   forgot my camera tho  as iam at my friends house will post pic's when i get home Monday  
have a fab weekend Lady's


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Shon, sending love & hugs  

Veng, I can't wait to see your puppy pics  

Hi to everyone else xxxx

Scan update, I have now got 13 follies, 2 are quite small but might still grow. I am bookes in for EC on Tuesday & ET Thursday


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

wow Lisa 13 follies thats great  Tue and Thurs i bet you can't wait   

puppy is so cute am toilet training her i guess she's 50 50 so i hope she picks it up


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

*Veng* - Toilet training - No wonder you were up so early on a Sunday morning! I bet your all having lots of fun with your new addition to the family, what did you decide on for a name?

*Lisa* - Yay - 13 follies, that's great how are you feeling at the mo, are you suffering from any bloating?

*Kelly* - Good luck for your follie scan, is it tomorrow? Any more news on Shon?

*Nat - Katie* I agree we should def organise a meet up somewhere, I was thinking the other day how many different accents there would be between us all!!

*Nat* How was covent garden? I've been once before and loved it, trying to convinve DP he wants to take me shopping there soon! Where did you go for dinner?

*Katie* Did you survive the weekend on your diet? Get any nice souveniers from MIL?

*Nicole* Not heard from you in a while, everything ok hun or you disappeared somewhere nice on a last minute holiday?

Well i've just been treated to breakfast in bed - most peculiar! I got a bunch of lillies too on thursday the day I started my jabs... I think I owe the lovely nurse at my injection training apt a big thank you as she mentioned that I would be needing lots of TLC and flowers during my tx! (I'll make the most of it as I'm sure it wont last long !)


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend?   

Veng the joys of puppy training I remember it too well! Its hard going but it's got to be done   

Hayley, lucky you getting breakfast in bed, what a lovely DH you have. How the jabs going are you feeling Okay? Yes I am bloated I'm a bit like Humpty Dumpty!!   

Nicole, we are missing you? x

Kelly, good luck for tomorrows scan x 

Nat, Katie, Vikki, Emsy hows things? 
(anyone Ive missed too) x

Shon thinking of you   x

Well only 2 jabs to go, Buserelin at 8pm & Pregnyl at 11:15pm, no pricks tomorrow, yaaaay!!!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey girls just popped in to say a quick hi to you all
going clinic tomorrow fingers crossed i get to go on the pill xxx
good luck to all thatss having ec soon xx
vikx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

helloooo ladies

No news on Shon yet, will keep you all updated though

Vikki hope you get the pill hunny haha sounds so weird doesnt it i looked at my cons stupid when she said i will have to go on it b4 tx lol  

Hayley glad your dh is pampering you hun... you deserve it as do us all  

Veng puppies are so so so cute mine is not longer a puppy though but hes still lush, what have you called him? 

Katie hows your diet going hun? 

Lisa Good luck with EC tomorrow you will be fine i just know it. Should have been having it the same time tut lol   

Nicole where u too sweetie?? 

Nat hope your ok huni 

Kisses to anyone ive missed.....


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies...

  Sorry i have not been around for a few days.. We have had blooming internet problems (well BT phone line, problem at the exchange) but of course that means no internet   I have felt like i lost my right arm!!

Katie - Hope your diet has still being going strong over the weekend, 8 Weeks!! Surely you cannot do it that long? They'll be nothing left of you!x

Shon - Hope your ok hun, Hopefully out of hossy now & resting.x

Hayley -   Glad you have started babe, Sorry i could not get on to wish you good luck.. I tried about 4 times on my phone but it was pi**ing me off!!x

Louise - So jealous! Bet you are having a great time..

Lisa - I am sooo happy your follies caught up hun.. Told you all would be ok with them. I would have GA if i could too hun.

Vikki - I hope our appointment goes ok tomorrow and you can start on the pill.

Kelly - I'm here.   How is your stimming going hun? 

Nat - How are you getting on? You been upto anything interesting?

Veng - How's the pup? Bet s/he is great fun... & hard work  

Emsie - You got a start date yet?

Well, Me... Still no signs of AF and i cannot feel it brewing anywhere   I have a scan on Friday so maybe we'll see a little more.

I decided to take the job and i start tomorrow morning   Looking forward to it! But it means i won't be able to chat to you's in the day for a few days   Not sure what the internet policy is there & don't wanna get told off lol... God it will be really weird going to work as i haven't been 'employed' for 3 years   It will take my mind off waiting for AF and I am positive as soon as i start she will arrive  

I second the meet up.. Would be fun.x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ooooooooo Nicole good for you with the job, you wil be great!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Nicole,

Glad you are back, we have missed you.   You must have being going mad I can't cope without the internet!! Good news on the job, I wish you the best of luck for your first day tomorrow xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm just back from a nice 4hour round trip to Gatwick airport, collecting my mum and dad from there hols to laganas -Zante, (they don't do quiet holidays)  The traffic was appalling on the way up with real heavy rain and I had to do my jab in the toilets of Mcdonalds 

Yay Nicole - your back !  Was starting to get worried about you   Wishing you  for starting your new job tomorrow hun, Im sure your going to be great!  Have you organised first day clothes yet ?  

Lisa -  Will be thinking of you and  for EC! 

Vikki -   for your apt tomorrow!

Kelly, Nat, Veng, Katie hope you have all enjoyed your weekends x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning everyone 

i ended up letting my girls pick her name so her name is Roxie 

i will be driving home this afternoon ,
good luck on your first day Nicole and i hope you all have a fab day


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Morning/Afternoon all  

I'm Hopeful J (Jade) I was here in may on my 2ww from the nhs ivf but sadly failed. After dusting myself off i decided i'd really like to try egg sharing before another nhs go, as i really like the idea of helping another lady as well. 
We were referred to the Lister Clinic who have taken our blood, etc and despite having PCOS an so-called 'Frozen pelvis' (am still not quite sure what that means, they basically say all my 'stuff' is stuck together) and am now waiting to start taking the pill which will be this week when good old AF shows up (probably the 15th) a call from the hosptial revealed i'll start on the nasal spray end of this month and we'll be rolling on from there. Am absolutely cacking myself. I know it may sound strange but am more worried about not helping this other woman then i am of my own tx not working! at least with ivf on the nhs i only had myself to worry about, now i'll worry that my eggies arent performing! But anyway thought i should let you know a lil of my story before charging in. 

I've tried to skip through previous posts on this thread to see who's doing what,but i must say ladies, there are ALOT of posts! lol  3 links eventually brought me to this thread  

Are all you ladies donating or do you have some recipients in here also?

I hope you dont mind me joining, i look forward to getting to know you all  

xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi KatieD thanks for the response!

So sorry your last try failed, i dont blame you for not wanting to find out about the recipient either! as much as i say now that i'd like to know, i know it'll be a different story when i get going. Where did you have tx?


Really nervy as my mum saw a medium a good while ago and she said that she saw i was having ivf but i wouldnt crack it until sep/oct then i get the eerie call from the hospital saying we're starting now! very dubious but strangely excited...

Was it a long process from start to finish (i mean from when u start taking the pill?) i have a holiday on the 29th (plus turning 26 on 4th sep   begrudgingly!) so i just know i'll have all the drugs to take when i'm away i'm just not sure it moves that fast...the lovely nurse Lizzy told me i'll probably be spraying on holiday but not sure yet. She's also asked me for a photo so she can answer the recipients questions on what i look like, face shape etc which has freaked me out ever so slightly   


x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hmm  havent had a form to fill out yet   probably on next appointment i imagine, she's told me to call on day 1 so i'm assuming i'll have to go back again at some point soon. 

Ooooh god knows what i'll write about myself, i have a tendancy to go off on one sometimes aka waffling lol 

Well we had the counselling etc ages ago as i approached them as a 1st port of call but my partner wasnt comfortable at the time and wanted to try nhs first. So luckily they already had alot of our info, i just had to have some follow up blood tests and we're set.

To be honest i havent been told much regarding the recipient side, e.g when they called the couple etc, other then asking for a photo just to describe my features i havent heard much so thats going on my list to ask when i call her tomorrow 
Did they offer that info to you willingly or did u have to ask?

I'm at the Lister Clinic in London and i must admit they're really lovely there and i feel alot more comfortable then with Guys Hospital who i feel rushed me throuth the whole thing, evern ET she had my out the chair within 20 mins which i felt really umcomfy about (thought the embies would fall straight out!)  
xxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

im fummmmming!!! had my scan linning is perfect had 5 big follies and 3/4 small ones. then she went and had 'a word with the team' called me back in and told me the procedure if i didnt have enough follies, to which my reply was cant you up my dose.. just like they did to my friend littlelamb (didnt tell them bout FF lol) to make the little ones bigger. she said about the egg sharing blah blah, i was sooo upset as im not doing this just for us im helping someone who cant have babies.... any way im crying AGAIN  and she says to up my dose come back on wednesday they wont tell my recipient anything until after my scan and i asked if there was anything i can do myself and she just made a stupid face and said oo noo not really so i said what about the hot water bottle and protien to which she replied ive never heard that where did you see that i was like well umm fertility books!! THEN she calls lorraine in and asks her in a stupid voice as if im making the fing thing up!!! i never thought this part of my tx would be a problem i had 11 follies b4 i started tx and she was sooo unsympathetic. i dont want to see her again, if i do can i ask for a second opinion?? sorry for the mee post


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kelly... Can I ask on your ticker it says you only have been stimming for 7 days... I was stimming for 8 days and only had 6 tiny follies.... 

So whats your choice... Do you get to donate all if you get less then 8 eggs Or are you keeping them for yourself?

I am so sorry your having a hard time sweetie.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Natalie tonights jab will be the 8th 

They didnt even mention donating all my eggs, but i was really shocked at my reaction, all i could think about was my recipient, she said wait until wednesday to find out   

Ive just heard so many stories of girls having a few follies then upping the dose and more follies were found, but the cons (who ive never seen b4) said it wasnt possible.  

Thanks for your   Nat xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kelly, Only day 8 and they seem to be worring you for nothing!! I mean you have 9 follies... Regardless of the size... Thats still good... I did have a boost in my drugs after my first scan as my smallest follies was only 4mm and the biggest was 11mm which is terrible... I honestly think you need to talk to the wednesday about upping you drugs as it *can* be done...

Also you need to think about what your going to do about donating them all or keeping the yourself...

Good luck sweetie... I know its hard but stay positive, I tried to... And I got 15 eggs in the end!

Jade.. Welcome! xx

Natalie xxx

PS, just going to get my new glasses, chat later!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you Natalie, they have upped my dose to 300 and i think your right they are worrying me for nothing... Im gonna have loads more on wednesday and she can kiss my a$$ lol   

Thank you


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes  

oh my god Kelly that is really bad! To be honest i had my nhs go at Guys and i let them practically bully me the whole way through and talk crap to me (i felt like cattle being hearded !) so my advice would be, if you are unhappy with the answers/explanations given and want a 2nd opinion go for it! do not stop until YOU are comfortable hun, sod putting the nurse/doctors nose out of joint, this is a hell of a bigger deal to us then it is to them so dont have it!    

@KatieD i wish i had told the embryologist where to go now! looking back i let them practically do what they wanted to me, i didnt know any better! Guys were horrific am soooooooo grateful for Lister  

xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Done katie x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

welcome Jade  
hi girlies good news doc gave me a progesterone tablet to induce my AF yippeeeee
so as soon as i do (should be 5 days) i can go on the pill then all tx should start in october (got to stay on the bcp for 2 months though) so katie looks like we`re be cycle buddies xxx 
hope everyone else is doing good xxx
vikx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi Vikki thanks hun

Good luck for your next cycle! Bring on AF!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jade where bouts in london are you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Where am I personally or my clinic? 

Clinic is Lister (Chelsea) but I work at Tower Bridge and live in Ilford, which is the outskirts of london, technically essex (just moved from Lewisham last year)

why u ask hun?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kelly, That was the same as me! I was on 225iu and was put onto 300iu, I am sure everything will be fine by wednesday! Just keep your belly nice and warm... Good luck hun.

Vikki.. Thats great news hun!!! Bring on AF FINALLY!    Good luck with this cycle... Will you be on a lower drug this time because of you 36 eggs last time?  

Katie... how are you doing hun?? Have you eaten hubbies arm yet?

Jade... Sounds like you had a bad time at guys...   But I have been to the Lister with a friend and thought it was amazing... I have heard really good things about them. And they are 2nd in the country for the amount of BFP they get! I was thinking about going to the Lister for my next go... But I am going to see what happens at my follow up in September before I make a disicion. So how did you last cycle go?? how many eggs and embies did you get?? What drugs were you on, dose? I know at the Lister they use Menopur for egg sharers. 

Got my lovely new glasses ladies!   Very happy now... and I started my diet/keep fit today! Been to the gym already! back again tomorrow?

Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jade your not to far from me im in harold hill romford   
natalie hun im on a lower dose of stims i was on 175 but going to start on 125 or 150 see how it all goes xx
katie be gr8 to swap notes with you hun    we both get BFP xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Skybreeze!

Yeah Guys were horrendous, would never go with them again! Well the last cycle i didnt think was bad, they started me on the lowest dose of GonalF (112.5 i think) and upped it until i was on 225 (i think thats right i cant remember the exact numbers  ) i just know i moved three places up the dosage on the pen and it got more painful!). They could only collect from my left ovary as my right was too hidden (stuck in my bowel) but they got 13 eggies from there, of which 8 fertilised and i had 2 embies put back, grade 2 i think. I wasnt very well informed about the  state of the embies, every time i asked them to elaborate they gave me a short answer and made me feel i was a [email protected] for asking and in the emotional state i was in i didnt challenge them....really disappointed with myself at that actually as usually i can be a stroppy/highly strung mare when the fancy takes, ! 

What clinic are you with hun?


Ahh Vikki my daddy lives in  Elm Park thats not far at all!  We could have a 'drink' one day if u fancy


I'll be off now, DP is bellowing at me (he's come tio pick me up from work and how dare i not be outside at 5.01?!?!? shame on me!) 

Have a lovely evening and i'll be back to waffle tomorrow lol 

xxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jade that would be good to meet someone off here xxx
i was just working estimating my dates  should start dring on the 1st oct, 15th  oct stimms 29 EC  then hopefully get to blasts an ET will be 3rd nov, then otd will be 17th nov
lets just pray it goes that way     
vik


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Can I ask where everyone is in the country?? I though we could all try and meet up?? I have done it a few time before with people on here and its been fab!

I am in Kent.... I see Vikki and Jade are in Essex... (not far from me!)

Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

natalie i think thats a brill idea hun we should all meet around xmas or something  xx FF XMAS MEETING xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok hunnies betta go start some dina for the old man lol 
talk tomorrow xxxxx vikxxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Katie, congratulations on your weight loss so far, thats fantastic, well done  

Hi, Jade nice to meet you   I hope you have a better experience this time at the Lister x

Kelly, 9 is quite alot, I only got 5 small ones on my first scan. Now your on the 300iu that should do the trick, you will probably have a couple more by Wednesday and you others should have grown bigger. Your not on the max dose yet so there is still plenty of time. I know its hard but try not to worry (easier said than done) but huge things happen in those 48 hours  

Vikki, I am pleased about your progesterone tablets, bring on the AF !!  

Nat, thats a great idea, I am in Manchester x

Nicole hows the job gone today?

Veng, Roxie is a lovely name, hows the training going  

Emsy, how are you? Have you finished your job yet?

Hi to anyone I have missed   x

Well, 1 sleep to go for me can't wait I just hope its good news when they wake me up from the GA


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

For tomorrow sweetie!!! I know its going to be good news... Will be waiting to hear it!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i told them about you lisa lmao all the very very best for 2moro hun  

thank you all for your kind words you have calmed me and de-stresses me loads  

hiya jade all the best for your tx hun 

vikki when will you be expecting af then? glad you got tablets sweetie 

i live in wales so i cant make the meet up only if i can sleep on someones sofa lol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Girlies!

Jade - Hiya and Welcome   Sorry to hear you had such a rubbish experience on your first cycle  , best of luck with this one, the girlies on here are lovely (as you have been finding out today )

Kelly -  Sorry you have had such a rubbish day hun, keep positive you still have time    

Lisa - Good Luck for tomorrow hun hope you get lots of lovely eggs fro both you and your recipient  (I thought it was today - ) 

Katie - Thats really great your MIL is wanting to take care of the next cycle for you and Scott - how lovely is she?  Hows the diet going?

Nat - I'm in Southampton so not too far from you, vikki and jade but I really don't really mind a bit of a travel! And Kelly or anyone else for that matter your more then welcome to my sofa if you promise not to do that 'whole murdering me in my sleep thing'  

Vikki - Glad you got some good news today  - you must be soooo fed up waiting around for AF!  A Xmas meet sounds good, well any excuse for food is good enough for me!

Nicole - How did the new girl get on in the office today?  I hope everyone was nice to you!

Emsy - How are you? Any more news from your clinic?

Well I'm on day 5 of dr'ing and feel ok so far, no real side affects to mention - I know that everyone is different but when did all yours kick in?  
Errrggghhhhhhhh YUK! I just caught DP picking his nose and flicking it on the floor (remind me why I'm soooo desperate to have a baby with him? )

I shall leave you all with that lovely little thought 
Hayley x x x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

at ur dh hayley lol
glad your not having any side effects YET you just wait lol


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies...

  Today went well   But i am wacked!  

Katie - 1 Stone!! OMG    Well done babe!! I bet you can feel the difference already  

Hayley - I spent hours going through all my suits and have done so again tonight   My side effects started almost straight away to be honest but everyone is different! Enjoy being side effect free! Well doen on the jab in Ms D's   I had to do one of mine in the loo of Frankie & Bennies  

Kelly   Sorry you had a bad experience today babe.. I'm sure you have heard all the 'more will grow don't worry' so i won't bore you.. Just try to relax hunny it's all out of your hands, Just keep doing what you doing.. Milk, Brazil Nuts, Water, Protein and your hot water bottle and i am sure everything will be ok.

Veng - Sweet name for the dog hun.. Where's the pic  

Vikki - At last your gonna be seeing your AF!  

Jade - Welcome to the forum hun.. Hope you find it useful.. I know it's been a godsend to me.x

Lisa - Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow sweetie Will be watching out for your update.   

Natalie - I am in the Midlands (west)   Hope your well.

I'm off to bed.. Wishing everyone some baby dust  

Nicole.xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's

good luck today Lisa 
Katie 1 stone  thats amazing 
Kelly thinking of you keep positive Hun 
hello and welcome jade 
hi to everyone Nat ,Nicole emsy,shon,Vikki,Lou,Hayley,


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Veng -   sorry I missed you out earlier, maybe I'm not so SE free afterall... brains possibly a bit fuzzy!  Your puppy is soooo cute

Katie - I didn't seem to take on board you have a lost a stone already either (fuzzy head again) - 'get you lady' looks like your hurteling towards lollipop-head status   

Nicole - I'm glad to hear you had a good first day, any odd characters in the office?

Happy Tuesday chatting girlies, I may even get on at some point today if I'm lucky x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Veng, Roxie is gorgegous!!!  

I'm off now, see you later   xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning Katie!

Listen to your body if its making you feel rubbish stop it, weight watchers is good as you can eat what you want (you just have to limit the amounts!) so it's probably a bit healthier, I managed to lose 6.5lb is 2 weeks before my hols on it.
Re: the bogie patch DP had a works van so Im sure there is one in there, on the odd occassion I have to drive it I have to clamber over a whole heap of  mcdonalds wrappers, crisp packets, empty cans, mouldy tea cups (taken from our house ) Its disgusting! I feel like I have to be de-flea'd after I've been in it x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oooo come on share - its amongst friends you know   !  Did he p**s the bed? Mine has done that in a drunken state before and tried blaming the poor dog


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ooooo the mind boggles and I'm gonna have to leave you on that note 
Bye for now x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*I have news from Lou!!!

*

*She got a BFP!!!!! She text this morning at 7am!!*              

​


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

lou...OMG thats great sooo happy for you  you give us all hope 

watn1..how u hun?

JAG, stil waiting for results next week though i think  yippee

veng, kelly, katie and everyone else how u all doing?

Emsy x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thought I would pop back on quick and so glad I did........

Wow - Lou thats fantastic news     thats amazing news, so please for you hun! x x x x x x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Morning all x


Vikki & Skybreeze a meet up is a brill idea! am hoping to be getting fat round xmas (all going well) so it'd be an even better excuse to get together and eat everything lol 

AF turned up last night so Nurse Lizzy has me on the pill from tomorrow *gulp* she also rang and had me answer that form about myself over the phone so didnt get to waffle as much lol she said they have someone in mind (they'll let me know when they call) so i should be ready to start sniffing end of month   

Question; when you say down regging and stimming what does that mean? i know i've had ivf before but i'm not sure what those terms mean   am assuming they're FF terms as the hospital just says to me 'start sniffing' or start injecting' lol

Hi Kelly, Watn1 and Just a Girl, i think FF is brilliant!! was here on my last try, had to leave for a bit for sanity reasons lol thanks so much for the welcomes xx

Hi Veng, that doggy is so sweeeeeeet!!! x

Hows everyone so far today? what crappy weather!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Ahh thank you Katie!  


makes alot of sense lol you'd have thought i'd have got that on my own  

letting myself get excited again although this time i'm not telling ANYONE (cept DP and FF of course lol)

Awww congratulations Lou!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lou- 

see alittle faith and it can happen.well done.

hayley


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol i find it very hard keeping my gob shut too! DP has warned me though....but then again he often 'warns ' me bless him, i just dont listen lol 

i see ur off on a cycle soon. That will come around so quick hun i will keep   for you! 

Hopefully we'll be fatties by xmas


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie - I'm in your gobby gang too hun, everyone knows about our tx !

Jade - Morniong hun!  I too am hoping to be in the fat camp by xmas   

My new boss has been trying to get our HR dept to say what they want me to do with taking time off for scan apts and so on, as they have been quite vague so far as there is no policy on it, so now it has been passed onto someone senior to decide as they don't want to be unfair about it! So fingers crossed they may be nice to me as at the mo Ive got annual leave for all my scans as I've got a bit of a travel to and from the clinic I don't want to be in work for an hr or two before and after!  
Oh and just heard my SIL had EC today and got 20!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Just a Girl  

I'm a motor mouth by nature but it was so soul destroying last time when tx failed, everyone was on my case i couldnt deal with that again so its zipped lips for me this time for my own sanity! 

  we WILL be fatties by xmas *pma* 

SIL had alot of eggies!! must be so nice that you 2 can share these things tho, i love my SIL to bits (dont have any natural sisters  ) but she pops them out like a gumball machine the lucky moo! 


Does ur work know the tx your having? i'd love to tell my boss but just dont want the sad-head-tilt everyday if it goes wrong.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

My SIL is a complete woss, she reads all the time but won't post, I keep trying to convince her get to on here and pop her posting cherry but she won't do it  (took me a while before I did my first one and you can't keep me off now! )
She is at the CRM clinic in London which is the same as Shon I think, she is 33 and has an 8yr old son so this secondary for her!

Jade yes my work place know, they are being great about it but I work for local authourity so they make all the policies overall, I need them to know really as I work with children, babaies, pregnant mums every day so if im having a real wobbley day and need to go home (its only happened once  so far) they can understand!

Im off again now ladies, one of friends has invited me round on my lunch break for a cheese sarnie 

Lots of love and     (Feeling all full of love for you all today) x x x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

They are lovely in my work place but 8/10 of them are men and really dont understand and i dont feel comfortable telling them! They know i cant conceive naturally and the reasons why though, am always very open about that and will happily explain to anyone, its not something i am ashamed of or feel uncomfy talking about 

I totally agree tabboo subjects only lead to ignorance and i dont feel uncomfortable about talking infertility in general, i think everyone i know knows my situation (including work peeps) i just dont want them to know when i'm actively having ivf, its enough to deal with without everyone asking how its going every 5 minutes. I just remember my mum, SIL, baby bro, dad etc kept calling asking am i ok and i just wanted to scream LEAVE ME ALONE! i think i have an 'Arnie complex' as my mum calls it, i dont like talking about current problems that are like an open wound but i'll happily share when they're solved if that makes sense? she says' you'd never show me the cut but u'll throw the scab at me' is the best way to explain lol 


To be honest tho babies really dont bother me, i have alot of friends who tend to ask me to babysit etc and it really doesnt bother me at all, am not bitter about others having children but i find some people who know tend to go the opposite way and try and mollycoddle you or look at u like you're going to steal their child or something! and thats what i cant stand. I know they mean well bless them but i'm not ill, disabled or whatever, i'm a normal woman i just need some help and prefer to be treated as such...i dont want ANY baby i want MY OWN baby...i suppose if i'm honest with myself (100%) i just dont like people seeing me when i'm weak but that goes for everything not just ivf 

it is very interesting how different women handle it, i'm gonna go have a look for your post hehe 

My bosses wife was having trouble (poor ovulation) and i advised her to go on here as she's never known anyone with any such problems, but whereas i find it extremely helpful talking with others in the same situation, she couldnt think of anything worse! which i found bizarre but very interesting how she felt so differently about the whole thing...like she was ashamed, wouldnt even discuss her problem she'd even tho she's got a belly full of arms and legs now!  

God i'm going to leave it at that i could talk all day lol

xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thats a good way of putting it! 

Some people really dont deserve the gift but i shall not slander others who arent here to defend theirselves, lets just say i know a couple of women who really dont appreciate what they have and it baffles me why they are allowed to reproduce when others suffer and struggle and in moments when they needed a good shake i have told them just as much!.  I shall leave that there for now! But i must say they're the only kind who bother me, i would never begrudge a good mother for carrying her child, as long as you look after and love that child it doesnt matter how they got here  

right i'm intrigued now i'm going looking for this post, what direction do i go hun? 

FF is huge to me!!! (the site i mean) last time i never found my way out of the 2ww thread lol x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

LOU congratulations hun so pleased for you xxxx  just gives us all a little more hope an PMA xxxx
me getting really bad AF pains now so hopefully shes not going to be to long now fingers crossed xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Afternoon Vikki 


Oooooooooh @ Katie *gritting teeth* am all pumped up now! lol


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls

Just been to the town, I changed a pair of my glasses... I picked them up yesterday and wasnt totally sure on them.. And I know what I am like so I took them back.... And got a lovely new pair... Will try and find the picture on the net...

So how is everyone?? Still smiling about Lou..... I am so happy for her... Mind you about 10 minutes later the boss came in and told me one of the ladies I work with has cancer... I am so upset about it... She is such a lovley women... She is on hospital as she is too ill to come out...   

Life is NOT fair...

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Katie... Poor women... Its so sad isnt it... 

Not long to your follow up have you thought about any questions to ask??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Great idea about getting more surport in your 2ww! 

I will be asking about.... What the hell happen to my drugs... I went from 225 - 150 - 300 - 450! So I want 1 continue dose all the was through! 
I want to know how my eggs were... Why were some not mature? What happened to my recipeint 7 eggs... How many fertilsed and how many were mature.... 
I want to go for a 5 day transfer, so need to know how many embryo's I need to get... 
Why didnt it work again, is there anything that can be done next time to help....
Also what our embies were like? 
What happened to my other 3 embies that werent frozen? Did the continue to divid?


I know they cant answer why it didnt work, but I am going to ask anyway.

I have bl**dy ages for my follow up anyway!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

PS.. You only had sleeping tablets!! I came round at the end and felt everything... I couldnt of put up with that pain 15 times!

Poor you hun xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Afternoon girls

Congratulations to you and DH Lou  

Well not good news for me today I'm afraid, I only had 5 eggs the other follicles were empty   I donated them to my recipient, I hope they are successful in achieving their BPF.

Going to have a rest this afternoon I am so tired after the GA.
Love to you all Lisa xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh hun, I am sorry....     

You have done such a brave thing sweetie.... Well done you     

Do you get a free cycle now??


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes Nat, I have to have my next AF, then on the next AF I have to phone on day 1 & I should be able to start on day 21, straight onto stimming, (at least there's no Down regging) so the wait shouldn't be too long and I get to keep all my eggs. Its been a hard day but I know I have done the right thing it's best for both me and the recipient.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I can only imagine how hard it is..... I believe in calmer hun, you have done such an amazing thing, you really have.... I know its must be hard at the moment, but be proud. 

Dont be a stranger!
Natalie xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Nat, no I will stick around if thats okay, even though I'm not and sharer anymore I have made some good friends on here   x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

I dont know u Little Lamb but major Kudos for how you handled that  

Sincere best wishes for your next cycle hun xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lisa hunny Im so sorry you didn't get enough eggs this cycle   you are so amazing to of donated them all, you recipient must be so greatful x x x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

lisa...  so amazing of you..take care of yourself

emsy x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ladies, 
I think the SE's have hit me, had a couple of hot flushes today and am feeling a tad hormonal/emotional I actually wanted to strangle a mum at one of my groups this afternoon for whinging about how stressed she's been trying for this second baby, my heart bleeds for her it really does it actually took her 3 whole MONTHS to concieve!!!!  Then as I was holding one of the babies so a mum could help her toddler paint another mum said 'oh you look so natural, don't you want any kids?' I was having lots of Ally Mcbeal moments were I was stood smiling at them with gritted teeth but imagining myself launching them out of the place   Although AF is due Thursday so it could just be that the old witch is starting to make her self known to my emotional state!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations to Lou!!!  

Veng your pup is soooo cute 

Nicole glad you had a good first day, but your not posting lots tut  

Katie 1 stone omg thats fab well done hun  

Lisa i so admire you donating all your eggs i think your an amazing woman!!  

W4M just seen your new pic and your belly is soooo fing lush lol hope your ok  

just a girl its hard and i know ive been in that situation a million times well done for keeping its all together  


emzy, natalie, vikki and everyone else hugs and snogs  

did anyone see GMTV or the news today on IVF wales clinic, well thats my clinic and the embryologist will be fiddling around with my embie heheheheh


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

littlelamb-sorry to hear you didnt get enough eggs.just rememebr its a wonderful thing youve done to give all your eggs away.youve given a special gift to another couple that not many people can say they have doen.youve helped them .the gift of life is the biggest gift you can ever give.big   to you lovey.not long untill you have a whole cycle to yourself lovey.thinking of you

hayley


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies...

I am really tired tonight so this is going to be a really quick one.

Lou - OMG!! I am sooooo pleased for you. Well Done babe... Cheered me up no end today.xx

Lisa -   for you sweetheart.. I am sorry you did not enough any eggs but you have done a wonderful thing by donating all although you are probably a little upset you can hold your head up high and smile inside and out knowing what a brilliant thing you have done. I hope you stay around on the board.x

Hayley -  Sorry that your S/E are starting babe, Keep thinking of the outcome they will all be worth it.x

Katie - I agree with Hayley.. Do as your body is telling you If you feel unwell/tired/ generally poo then switch to something else.x

Veng - Your pup is sooooo cute! I wanna cuddle 

Nat, Emsie, Jade, Kelly WFM, - Hope you are all ok.

Missing talking complete Boll**k's to you all during the day


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls just a quick one from Bulgaria  thanks for the kind wishes    Littlelamb sorry hun but you have done a fantastic thing  

Catch up with you all on my return


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Lou            

Lisa that was a relay good thing you have done   lots of luck for your next cycle 
evening lady can't stop to long
puppy's so cute but toilet training is a pain the the


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

littlelamb - this  is such a self-less thing to do  hoping you are ok, and wishing you every success next time


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon All!  

Whats going on...... it's rather quiet today!!

Oh katie - what a kerfuffle! Sorry I love using that word,  I don't blame you for wanting to say no you don't want to meet up in secret as thats just plain weird and would really give her something to create about if she found out and rightly so - but what is her problem?  Why is she so threatened by your relationship, have you ever tried talking to her about it or has it all gone beyond that? If scotts ok with it then could he not meet up at yours and just tell her to lump it, as if your husband is there then obviously nothing is going on unless your all a bit weird like that


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello

how r u all ladies

just a quick post as im at work..

katie...ur BFs girlfriend sounds like a right b***h!!!  

JAG, how u doing? noticed your going to c madonna, im trying to get tickets on ebay at mo...have u got good seats or u standing?

emsy x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie - What a nightmare, and how frustrating hun.  Maybe give it one more shot talking to her, turn up enexpectadly one day when you bf will be out and try again, maybe make sure you haven't brushed your hair and have spinach stuck in your teeth and put your crappest clothes on  !  
Has she told you to your face how she feels?  Other then talking to her I don't know what else you could do, silly old bint (thats her not you !)  I know you are starting to lose it with her, but at least if you know you have done everything possible she can't point the finger at you for casuing trouble!!

Emsy - We have standing tickets, I don't even know how much I owe my mate for it he just keeps saying pay me later!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Gotta go girlies, I have teen parent group next (can't believe its weds already!) and i'm really not in the mood for it - we took them on a trip last Friday and provided everything transport/ice-creams/lunch (which me and another worker made!) and only 2 out of 5 of them said Thank you at the end of the day , they didn't have to spend a penny! Sometimes the more you give people the more they expect!!!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Katie tell her to f off!!! i would lol

well my 2nd scan went a bit better but i have only 7 follies even thought they are all big i cant share! they asked me to go back again on friday to make sure but they gonna let my recipient know whats going on and will tell her friday if its deff cancelled.. they didnt say anything bout me donating all my eggs but they were more concerned about my tx and how they think ive got a good chance..... now all i can think of was Lisa and how amazing she is donating all her eggs and i couldnt even bring myself to ask about it! i feel selfish!!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly -   don't feel selfish hun, you have to look out for yourself too, I really don't know what I will do if I end up in yours or lisa's shoes - it's such a hard decision to make, this tx is so hard to go through so it's only fair you get a shot at a BFP at the end of it all
x x x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you hun, i really didnt think this part of my tx would be a problem, but then i didnt think i would be having tx at all   they said my lady will go to the top of the list now and she is aware of this anyway, but that still doesnt make a diff i would be upset if it was the other way around


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly babe, I'm sure you know the drill but a lot can happen in 48 hours hun.. Keep positive  

Lou - You just can't keep away  

Katie - God you have some loonies in your life   Nearly as many as me!   Just go give her a slap and a wake up call... She's obviously threatened by you if shes a beast   But seriously, Hopefully your bf is not going to stand for her crap and just have him round yours or pop to a pub and stuff her. x

Lisa - Hope your feeling a bit better today  

Hayley - How are you S/E's coming along? DP has just gone the chippy   We have both didn't get home till half 7 i jumped in the shower so no time for cooking   

Hello to everyone else.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

kellyg-will they not up your dosei had this prob on my first cycle and didnt think id end up with enough eggs.they upt me dose and at ec on about dat day 13/14 i eneded up getting 19eggs.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

they uppede my dose on monday and all its done is made whats there bigger, me not know lol


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well at first i was on 75 and 150 menopur on alternitive days,then on 150,then on 225.are you on much of a dose??


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i was on 225 then on 300 now back to 225 menopur


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i thought they would have kept you on 300.are your e2 numbers high?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

what are they lmao


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Nicole - My god they are working you hard, those chips and brown sauce (yuk) are well deserved!  I haven't had anymore hot spells today but felt tearful and a bit headachey this morning but it passed, AF is due tomorrow so who knows if she'll turn up or not - have wanted to eat loads of crap like normal so it may be a sign!  
When is your next apt hun?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Lady's how are we all today 
i am on toilet alert trying to catch puppy so she learns to go out side


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

lmao veng, my dog didnt take long to get toilet trained good luck


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies just popped on to see wats happening
me im bored tired an fed up waiting for my af but hopefully i take my last tablet tomorrow then she`ll show her face 
lots of   for you all xx
vikxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie lol xxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

lol katie where you work hun?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

lol i wish i worked for fbi or csi or something interesting


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies

How are we all today? Not in the best mood so just saying a quick hello  

Awww Vikki the old bat will turn up soon enough, til she does u can take mine if u want, very very painful this month


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hiya J why you in a mood huni


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Kelly!

Just AF-moans   You know you af alternates what side it comes from each month? well every other month (when its on my right side, the side where my ovary is in me bowel) it is EXCRUTIATING, i mean cant-get-off-the-floor bad but it's normally really intense for day 1 then calms down to what i call 'normal womens period pain'. But since tx it just stays consistant and is not calming down, was off work yesterday 'cause i couldnt get up (TMI coming up: plus it interferes with my bowel giving me 'dodgey belly' and sickness for that day, all day) but its not subsiding, am at my desk with hot water bottle  but luckily DP is coming to get me...have just been moaning all day! Ignore me i will get over it lol 

Hows your day been? 

xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

aww hun wish there was something i could do   im off work today so sorting out housework while i have 10 minute breaks every 20 minutes lmao


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Aww bless you thanks   i'll be ok, am just gonna moan for the rest of the day, that should sort it lol 

LOL sounds like my type of housework!! x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Good Afternoon girlies!

Jade - Sorry to hear your in so much pain today   x

Kelly - How are you feeling about everything today? When are you in for EC, is it tomorrow? I had a read of your diary what a cow your dr was 

Katie - I knew there had to a reason you weren't on much today - too busy flirting with the sexy manager  , are you still slogging on with your diet or changed to something else yet?

Veng - How's puppy poo watch going? My dog is being such a nuisance at the mo out of the last 10 days she has wee'd or poo'd on the kitchen floor overnight about 7 times, it's driving me mad as she holds it for longer when we are out at work  !!!

Vikki - Fingers crossed you get   over the next couple of days!

Nat - How's you and all the gym action going?

Nicole -  So how are you feeling now you have nearly finished your first week back in the office? 

Lisa - I hope your doing ok  ?

Emsy - How you doing?

Lou - I hope you are enjoying some lovely sunshine on your hols hun! x 

Well AF didn't show up today so I'm hoping she turns up tomorrow to ruin that Friday feeling - I feel quite moody so I'm guessing she's on her way and I feel like I could eat a small horse for tea so thats always a sign!

Take care x x x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Jag thanks for reading my diary its nice to know hun   EC should be monday and im having a 3rd scan tomorrow to see whether or not to cancel ES You may have try  already but give it another go  

Katie enjoy your hug sweetie


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't yet, and I'm so damn tired today my eyes are stinging and he's come home from working away feeling 'poorly' (bl**dy hungover more like!) so it's not very likely tonight - maybe have to set the alarm a little earlier tomorrow


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just a quick one as I am going out with my mum today. Sorry I haven't been on, as me and DH have been having some quality time together while the boys are on a football course. I want to say thank you for all your kind words and support, I feel so lucky to have such good friends  

I will try and get on later or tomorrow to have a good read back & do some personals.

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning

Katie - No alarm wasn't set any earlier  so no AF as yet and I now don't feel that she is on her way at all!  So in the event that it is really late what happens with regrads to the tx, my provisional scan date is 25th and starting stimms date is 28th, do I need to of had AF and finished before the baseline date.  Sorry if the answer should be obvious but the clinic never said!    

Lisa - Enjoy your day with your mum x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh ok as in the contraceptive pill?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks hun, with any luck that will nudge   out of hiding, I haven't even got a slight niggle in my tummy!

So what are everyones plans for the weekend?  Ive got a well boring one planned, 'being good and not drinking, aint half dull!' (Be worth it in the end  ) DP is off out on Saturday for a monster session, its 2 of his mates 30th birthdays and it also combined with a head wetting - I think I may have to lock him out or stay somewhere else, can't cope him him hammered when I'm stone cold sober!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies  


[email protected] i feel ur pain, DP is such a wrong'un when he's drunk bless him. 

Do you normally like a tipple? i dont really like drink to be honest but last tx i could have murdered a brandy the whole way through! 

Weeekends Gonna be boring for me too, I help DP in his kitchen weekends and evenings so it’s a 7 day a week job  although I get out by 6 on sat and Sunday so I may go over the park or something 

Really restless today god knows why...


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Jade - I take it DH is a chef?  Yeah I do normally like a drink, well saying that I didn't tend to drink during the week just socially when going out or staying in with the girlies (so in the words of the medical profession I binge !)  How are you feeling today, are you still in pain?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it overtime or do you normally have to work some saturdays?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

That makes up for it then, I've just gone and got dressed the white pants are now on!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

and then you need to go out in a rather large public place and wait.....   will come then


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

[email protected] pants 

oh yes Jag he is a   ! which is good coz i'm always hungry hehe 

ooh Katie milky bars on you then!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

re trousers and public place, shall I just go the whole hog stick myself in a white bikini and trot up to turn the local swimming pool into something less then desirable?

J - My DP can't cook, Im so jealous x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

try it lmao you never know what will happen


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol! dont be mistaken tho Jag he doesnt cook for me much! by the time he gets in he's 'too tired' poor lil soldier  

sorry i missed ur earlier question as well, no more pain today thanks hun it seems to have buggered off! *touch wood*


Awwww Katie lololololol i swear i was one of the last girls to get my period   and it came while i was bloody horseriding in spain!!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh no you poor thing and year 7 too! I didn't get mine till I was 14 or any boobs for that matter! I was dumped in yr8 for having no boobs, can you believe it - little sod


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol i was dumped in year 8 for being frigid apparently lol although i'm not convinced he even knew what that meant lol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

too frigid, thats great,  I recently caught up with him on ******** and reminded him of why he dumped me, I think he was suitably embarrassed!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

[email protected] KatieD   its better then being flat! i had noo boobs til i was 18 but always was 'bottom heavy' which was sooooo not fashionable back then!! if i'd have gone to school these days i wudda been well in   lol even now i'm not well endowed up there   care to share? lol

random i know but wouldnt it really be FAB if you could mix and match body parts with ur girly friends! like screw them off and back on lol ooh today i feel like having a skinny @ss.........

Boys used to bloody annoy me, i think it was having 3 brothers that did it! 

off topic but anyone in here know of a good acupunturist (right word?) near ilford or london? have decided to have acu this time round although i think it hurts and no one is telling me any different lol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Girlies, 
Gonna have to go now, been lovely chatting to you all day! Katie, Jade don't work too hard this weekend!
x x x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

oh i will try  

Have a lovely weekend hun


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Not normally mine Katie but thought its worth a shot.....until 2 minutes ago!!! Just called one in gants hill who's supposed to be good, after swearing blind that IF is his speciality etc (he didnt speak the best english) i asked can i come in to chat just to get an idea of how many sessions he recommends, etc, he says 'sorry i dont think i can help you' and put the phone down on me!!! [email protected]*+#£d!!  

put me right off now, sod them all  

anyways....its friday   i will not be beaten lol


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

I hope you dont mind me jumping in on this thread, I am looking to do egg share (i will be the donor) ivf at LWC next month   (Initial consultation post sperm bank appt and information day appt on 13 Sept)..  I have only just discovered this thread so will give it a read to try and get up to speed on things!!

@Hopeful J - I have had accupuncture loads and I dont find it painful at all if anything I feel uber relaxed after having it.. Cant believe you were spoken to that way I would persist and find someone good!

Have a great weekend..

Jules


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Helloooo strawbs hun, good luck with your tx

Ok so girlies im not doing ES anymore i have 8 follies but one is really small and they wont go any further... 


EC is monday and ive got my HCG and instructions wooo its real now!

As im not sharing anymore i feel silly staying here but im staying on this thread tho so there!!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

  Just a real quick one as i am on my way out for a meal   I have only read one page  

Just been to the clinic and guess what?................... I was ovulating     the folicle was in the middle of bursting   Cool hey?

So that means AF will start in 14 days time and then i will start my stimms on Day 2   So all in all... We will be stimming together Hayley... WooHoo!! xx

Hayley - My Af was 2 days late & it just came out of the blue didn't feel as if it was coming at all... It can be upto a week late so don't worry about it.. It will turn up.x 

Kelly - I am sorry you are not sharing hun   .. But at least you can continue.... Have they told you that you have to pay for the rest of your cycle in full or have they said you cannot share again?

Also... Because i have to have another drug to stop me ovulating i have to pay for it    £48 a day for 5-7 days    

I will catch up later or maybe on sunday now as i wanna spend some time with DP as i have been asleep early every night.. Going for dinner tonight and then out with friends tomorrow night. 

Hope everyone is ok xx

Julie - Welcome hunny, I hope you find this thread useful we are all very nice & it's lovely to share experiences with others going through the same  

Also... Anyone heard from Shon??.... Kelly?.. She ok?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont have to pay anything but may not be able to share again, didnt really go into it, but this is gonna work anyway  

Shon is ok, shes out of hospital and has 2 scans next week to make sure rosie is ok.. she worried me for a while though!!


So 2 week hun and your off woohooo good luck sweetie


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello girls 
jules hi hun   im with the LWC too on my 2# eggshare there x
jade hope your good hun xx
nicole congrats on the ovulation hun xxxx   
big hi to everyone else i aint mentioned 
me still waiting for af but hopefully she`ll be here on sunday  
vikxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - That's such good news, and yay to us stimming together , Hope you had a nice meal out? 

Jules -   and welcome to thread! 

Nat - Hows you hun?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152960.0


----------

